# Public Roads... I have been working on a plan of attack.



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Right now, I have two road ready Snow Fighters: the ‘57 FGBS and the ‘85 NCUS. Now, this gives me at present the same amount capability as my local DPW ( they use a 1995 MPT and 2003 IH 7600 4x4 both in the 40,000lbs GVW Class Trucks). Now, my town has approximately 45 miles of road , the neighboring towns have a similar amount. And are similarly equipped by next fall the FCBS will be road ready and with luck maybe a second NCUS, NDUS or ACUS will be added to the fleet. Ideally if I had four trucks I could support the three closest towns to mine without issues.

Now, here is my sales pitch— emergency support only for clearing the lower priority streets and areas within each town during storms with 12 inches or more of snow predicted. I would focus mostly on breakthrough operations and keeping areas with heavy drifting clear while the town crews keep the major areas clean. 

I figuring that I can sell my town and probably one of the smaller towns on this type of support during heavy storms. I have to workout the particulars of the pricing. I think however I need to market this plan as the best way to maximize resources of the towns snow removal operations during extreme storms. 

And I get to give a good service back to the town , make a little extra green, and not to mention just the enjoyment of the challenge of battling the elements. But my question is this do I pitch it first to the Highway Superintendent or Town Board?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

You're going to sell your service with a sixty year old truck, having someone that's never plowed snow commercially nor municipally ever and has an Insurnace company that'd probably drop you if they knew what you were plowing, on top of that, you're trying to sell a service when no one asked for your service.

Ya sounds like a winner :hammerhead:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Have they had storms that they have been unable to keep up with? If so, when? If so, how frequently? How do you determine a fair rate for the service? You do realize they will have to send the work out to bid, right? And that if (and it seems like a rather big if) you aren't low bid, that you won't get the (seemingly non existent) work?

Why not just buy 100 acres, build your own roads, and then plow them yourself for fun? No liability, no worries of breakdowns, and most important of all, it'll keep you occupied longer.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Have they had storms that they have been unable to keep up with? If so, when? If so, how frequently? How do you determine a fair rate for the service? You do realize they will have to send the work out to bid, right? And that if (and it seems like a rather big if) you aren't low bid, that you won't get the (seemingly non existent) work?
> 
> Why not just buy 100 acres, build your own roads, and then plow them yourself for fun? No liability, no worries of breakdowns, and most important of all, it'll keep you occupied longer.


He could teach all the fellow Walter lovers and might even get some grant money


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

I say go straight to the governor


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

As stated, all that work has to go out to bid. Roads are by the hour.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> You're going to sell your service with a sixty year old truck, having someone that's never plowed snow commercially nor municipally ever and has an Insurnace company that'd probably drop you if they knew what you were plowing, on top of that, you're trying to sell a service when no one asked for your service.
> 
> Ya sounds like a winner :hammerhead:


I've got the tiger blood.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Have they had storms that they have been unable to keep up with? If so, when? If so, how frequently? How do you determine a fair rate for the service? You do realize they will have to send the work out to bid, right? And that if (and it seems like a rather big if) you aren't low bid, that you won't get the (seemingly non existent) work?
> 
> Why not just buy 100 acres, build your own roads, and then plow them yourself for fun? No liability, no worries of breakdowns, and most important of all, it'll keep you occupied longer.


Yes, we do have storms that overwhelm our capabilities from time to time. Of course it will have to go out to bid. That is not the issue but I don't think any other company in the area has even tried this idea out in my area. Only because the scope is so limited. I doubt anyone else would even bid on the work. That is the key to the plan.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

JMHConstruction said:


> He could teach all the fellow Walter lovers and might even get some grant money


Like the town of Kirkland?


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

ConnorExum said:


> Yes, we do have storms that overwhelm our capabilities from time to time. Of course it will have to go out to bid. That is not the issue but I don't think any other company in the area has even tried this idea out in my area. Only because the scope is so limited. I doubt anyone else would even bid on the work. That is the key to the plan.


Do you live in the Mountains or outside the mountains? I can't imagine plowing around mountain roads in old vehicles


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> As stated, all that work has to go out to bid. Roads are by the hour.


Thanks


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Charles said:


> Do you live in the Mountains or outside the mountains? I can't imagine plowing around mountain roads in old vehicles


Well, they call them Moutains. But actually it is an eroded plateau geologically speaking. The mean altitude is 1500 ft above sea level for main st. And the few street are maybe 2000-2300 ft above sea level.

I hear you are in NC it is like Boone, NC but lower altitude.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

iceyman said:


> I say go straight to the governor


Trump is a better idea.



BossPlow2010 said:


> you're trying to sell a service when no one asked for your service.


Sounds like a consultant. From the government.

It's an old joke, but worth repeating ...
A sheep farmer is tending his flock when a city slicker rolls up in his BMW, hops out and asks, "Hey, if I tell you exactly how many sheep you have, can I take one?" The farmer nods, so the city slicker opens his laptop, calls up some satellite photos, runs some algorithms, and announces, "You have 1,432 sheep."

Impressed, the farmer says, "You're right. Go ahead and take one." So the city slicker loads one of the animals into the backseat of the car. "Now," says the farmer, "I'll bet all my sheep against your car that I can tell you what you do for a living."

A gaming sort, the city slicker says, "Sure."

"You're a consultant," says the farmer.

"Wow!" says the consultant. "How'd you know?"

"Well," says the farmer, "you come from nowhere even though I never asked you to. You drive a flash car, and waer a smart suit. You told me something I already knew. And you don't know anything about my business. Now give me back my dog."


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Trump is a better idea.
> 
> Sounds like a consultant. From the government.
> 
> ...


I like the one about the pig better...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> As stated, all that work has to go out to bid. Roads are by the hour.


Considering the top speed, by the hour is to his advantage. Selling them on that is another story.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

You need to stick to plowing tunnels.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> Considering the top speed, by the hour is to his advantage. Selling them on that is another story.


The FGBS does 30mph and the NCUS does 47mph. The FCBS does 36mph.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

LapeerLandscape said:


> You need to stick to plowing tunnels.


 Every tunnel is special


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm going to submit my plans for a rocket to Pluto to NASA.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

alright guys...once again, no need to post in here just to stir the pot or make fun of someone (directly or indirectly) so move on and quit doing it


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

During the Nor'easters this past


Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm going to submit my plans for a rocket to Pluto to NASA.


Isn't that exactly what Elon Musk did?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ConnorExum said:


> Isn't that exactly what Elon Musk did?


Who?


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who?


Elon Musk , the CEO Tesla and SpaceX.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm buying a fleet of these and moving to the Catkills...


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm buying a fleet of these and moving to the Catkills...


That's a Stewart&Stevesons M1078 not all that impressive actually. The CTIS is a cool feature. But the Allison is a dog and I don't like the C7 or 3126 engine options they put in it... but, my brother wants one for a plow truck.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

ConnorExum said:


> That's a Stewart&Stevesons M1078 not all that impressive actually. The CTIS is a cool feature. But the Allison is a dog and I don't like the C7 or 3126 engine options they put in it... but, my brother wants one for a plow truck.


My FGBS has far superior traction and load capacity.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

I am going to call up the DPW tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## mnlawns (Sep 19, 2018)

ConnorExum said:


> Right now, I have two road ready Snow Fighters: the '57 FGBS and the '85 NCUS. Now, this gives me at present the same amount capability as my local DPW ( they use a 1995 MPT and 2003 IH 7600 4x4 both in the 40,000lbs GVW Class Trucks). Now, my town has approximately 45 miles of road , the neighboring towns have a similar amount. And are similarly equipped by next fall the FCBS will be road ready and with luck maybe a second NCUS, NDUS or ACUS will be added to the fleet. Ideally if I had four trucks I could support the three closest towns to mine without issues.
> 
> Now, here is my sales pitch- emergency support only for clearing the lower priority streets and areas within each town during storms with 12 inches or more of snow predicted. I would focus mostly on breakthrough operations and keeping areas with heavy drifting clear while the town crews keep the major areas clean.
> 
> ...


Ya know, you could see if plowsite would just pay you to troll us. You post stuff like this, we all come and laugh at the responses, and while we are here we look at all the ads. They make money from advertisers, you make some extra cash and have fun trolling us.



LapeerLandscape said:


> You need to stick to plowing tunnels.


lol


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

mnlawns said:


> Ya know, you could see if plowsite would just pay you to troll us. You post stuff like this, we all come and laugh at the responses, and while we are here we look at all the ads. They make money from advertisers, you make some extra cash and have fun trolling us.
> 
> lol


You can laugh all you want... I am going to work up a proposal and send it to my DPW... the worst they can say is no. I have a meeting today at 1pm with an Elks Club. So, if I say I am going to attempt this you better believe I am serious.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Figure, we’ve got about 10-15 miles of low priority roads in my town. This is especially true if the storm hits on Friday late in the afternoon into Saturday morning— my road happens to be one of the low priority ones I know for a fact in any storm over 15” inches you will get 3-4” on the road Saturday still and if we 20-30” expect 6” at least...

It is all about overtime— keep my price below the overtime and I am in like Flynn...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

ConnorExum said:


> You can laugh all you want... I am going to work up a proposal and send it to my DPW... the worst they can say is no. I have a meeting today at 1pm with an Elks Club. So, if I say I am going to attempt this you better believe I am serious.


You go for it. I hope you get it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ConnorExum said:


> It is all about overtime- keep my price below the overtime and I am in like Flynn...


You don't understand how governments and public unions operate, do you?


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You don't understand how governments and public unions operate, do you?


Actually, I do. I also understand how my town's government works and more importantly how all modern governments work. The public private pipeline amigo .

Our town's operations don't even include major road resurfacing contracts any more. Those are all private company endeavors at this point. I am just capitalizing on the trend. The fact is that all governments are destroying state unions because they don't want to pay pensions or healthcare etc.

Now, do I believe that I can make this happen this year? Not really. But if I keep pushing it I can win over this town and do it.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Nothing ventured, nothing gained. I might find my approach is flawed and I need to change it. But, until I go out and do it... all it is conjecture.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

mnlawns said:


> Ya know, you could see if plowsite would just pay you to troll us. You post stuff like this, we all come and laugh at the responses, and while we are here we look at all the ads. They make money from advertisers, you make some extra cash and have fun trolling us.


Hey, were do I apply for this? I could easily make an extra $15-20 per hour just needling @Mark Oomkes with Walmart account posts and bidding questions.

Perhaps I'll throw in a question on brine boiling procedure and CDL laws every now and then to keep things interesting.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Hey, were do I apply for this? I could easily make an extra $15-20 per hour just needling @Mark Oomkes with Walmart account posts and bidding questions.


Could not...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Could not...


That "could not" just netted me 15 cents.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> That "could not" just netted me 15 cents.


Did not...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

mnlawns said:


> Ya know, you could see if plowsite would just pay you to troll us. You post stuff like this, we all come and laugh at the responses, and while we are here we look at all the ads. They make money from advertisers, you make some extra cash and have fun trolling us.
> 
> lol


Why not just block a section of road with the walters and charge a toll? Less fuel used and no salt to store in the spreader.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> Why not just block a section of road with the walters and charge a toll? Less fuel used and no salt to store in the spreader.


None shall pass...


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

I don’t think it will happen this year but with three trucks in the ready and waiting mode— 2020 could be a great year for privatizing road plowing.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

I did a 13.5 mile loop today in my FGBS... in some of the hilliest terrain it took 4.5hrs to complete it in snow plow fashion. Loved every minute of it. By that I mean cruising L-3 most of the and fourth and fifth occasionally never in High aka 6th spd.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

4.5hrs at $125 per hour is $562.5... let’s say the have 4 guys on doing time and half at $30 per hour regular pay so now $75.00 x 4 is $300.00 per hour of overtime total let’s say they do 4.5 hrs that’s $1350.00 not counting fuel and maintenance costs on their vehicles. So, they would save $787.50.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Give them your sales pitch, not us.
https://www.townofwindhamny.com/departments/highway-department/


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> Give them your sales pitch, not us.
> https://www.townofwindhamny.com/departments/highway-department/


Way ahead of the curve I am working out all the numbers as we speak. That's my town for sure. I think i'll Go to the planning board meeting on the 8th of November.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

My mojo is strong. I am very optimistic about my plan.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

This gives me a great idea too!!!

I am going to buy a 1957 fire truck. Then I am going to go talk to the fire department and when they are overwhelmed... I am going to go get in there way too...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ConnorExum said:


> It is all about overtime- keep my price below the overtime and I am in like Flynn...


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> This gives me a great idea too!!!
> 
> I am going to buy a 1957 fire truck. Then I am going to go talk to the fire department and when they are overwhelmed... I am going to go get in there way too...







The town of Herkimer, Ny used a 1948 updated in 1990's Walter until 2000 I know for sure but maybe longer. The town of Kirkland, Ny uses a '71 QDUS all the time after its '90's rebuild. I think given my strategy age of the machine isn't as important as reliability and overall effectiveness. So, if I am clearing the low priority streets within a reasonable timeframe during only the big events my equipments age is not much of a factor.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

going to need a sander thinking Tarco...


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Age isn't always a negative factor.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

So go do it and prove us wrong.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> So go do it and prove us wrong.


Working on it...


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

Old machines, limited parts available if at all plus the new and updated equipment available now says to me - not much luck. There was a good reason these old machines were parked, they had outlived their usefulness. Great for restoration and just looking at while playing around but not fit for everyday use of for backup even really.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

wishfull said:


> Old machines, limited parts available if at all plus the new and updated equipment available now says to me - not much luck. There was a good reason these old machines were parked, they had outlived their usefulness. Great for restoration and just looking at while playing around but not fit for everyday use of for backup even really.







Well, I think Jon Scott the Town Highway Super intendant of Kirkland, NY would disagree he operates a 1971 Walter QDUS (updated in 1990's) up to the present in the deepest snowfalls. This truck is one of a small fleet that many operators keep on hand for heavy snowfalls in the tug hill plateau area of NY still keep around just for the deep snow falls.

You are correct about two things: the Walter trucks were extremely good at pushing snow but not really great during the spring and summer when you wanted to get fast from point a to b to do other jobs. And of course now the logistical supplies are not great.

Still, for my plan those aren't big issues since I figure that my town only really needs assistance during snow falls of 30 inches or more. So, for me this isn't about plowing every day but during an emergency.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Actually, what killed the Walter was the fact it was so specialized that it wasn’t able to adapt to the changes in budgets in towns. As town DPW’s resources started to dry up as manufacturing shifted from the North to the South so did tax dollars for towns. So, this helped to push towns into more spending on private companies doing major public construction jobs instead of state and local workers they had shift their equipment. It just wasn’t viable to purchase trucks like the Walter Snow Fighter or the Oshkosh P-Series / MPT series because they were too specialized in nature. International, Western Star , Peterbilt, Mack all could build trucks that were better at operating in 6-7 months of non winter weather even if they lacked the winter performance. That’s the issue and that is where I think I can fit in and make a mark.


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

Maybe you can get away with running old equipment where you are but our county policy states that NO equipment over 6 or 7 years old will be hired for any road maintenance or plowing. They go by your serial numbers and if it shows your machine has reached it projected life span the contractor must replace it or forfeit his contract. All of the counties own trucks and equipment is treated the same way regardless of hours used. If you want to dream go ahead as some dreams do come true.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

wishfull said:


> Maybe you can get away with running old equipment where you are but our county policy states that NO equipment over 6 or 7 years old will be hired for any road maintenance or plowing. They go by your serial numbers and if it shows your machine has reached it projected life span the contractor must replace it or forfeit his contract. All of the counties own trucks and equipment is treated the same way regardless of hours used. If you want to dream go ahead as some dreams do come true.


The worst they can say is no to me.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ConnorExum said:


> The *best* they can say is no to me.


Fixed it for ya! Thumbs Up


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> Fixed it for ya! Thumbs Up


Not, best... because then I won't be able to have some fun.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, Wishful most of the equipment in my area is on average 20-35 years old. They have some older units as well. Newest Oshkosh in the area is 22-25 years old at least. And one town has a couple of Oshkosh trucks that are from the late 1970's so they are pushing 40 years of age. 

What all of the towns have done is cut overtime and if you can support them on these bigger Nor'Easters then there is a possibility of getting an emergency only contract. Which is my goal. Because that is when I will have the itch to really push some snow in one of these vintage monsters! And I bet given the chance most of my fleet will out push the new stuff through Mechanical Advantage. We won't be the fastest but down low and slow I bet the NCUS or FCBS and FGBS will out push the more modern Oshkosh MPT or International 7600 series truck my town uses.


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

I have seen the old stuff work and I've seen the new stuff work and sometimes slow and steady will win the race. I've seen old steam driven tractors out pulling big new modern farm tractors BUT if the goal is to cover as much ground as possible then you need to adjust your approach. After all that is why man has so many different types of equipment at his disposal, one machine can't do everything. So if you can talk the talk then walk the walk and prove it can be done. Talking about it don't get it done.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

wishfull said:


> I have seen the old stuff work and I've seen the new stuff work and sometimes slow and steady will win the race. I've seen old steam driven tractors out pulling big new modern farm tractors BUT if the goal is to cover as much ground as possible then you need to adjust your approach. After all that is why man has so many different types of equipment at his disposal, one machine can't do everything. So if you can talk the talk then walk the walk and prove it can be done. Talking about it don't get it done.


The real goal is to not get arrested for plowing the roads and make just enough to keep my fleet happy. The normal stuff I do is the money maker.

I know that when we get a big storm I won't be able to not plow a road or two.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ConnorExum said:


> The real goal is to not get arrested for plowing the roads and make just enough to keep my fleet happy. The normal stuff I do is the money maker.
> 
> I know that when we get a big storm I won't be able to not plow a road or two.


So... plowing for "beer money..."

You are the problem... not the solution.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> So... plowing for "beer money..."
> 
> You are the problem... not the solution.


This aspect sure-- plowing for Walter-Cash.... Other locations no. If they wouldn't arrest me for plowing the roads at 1am or 2am when I've got the bug... So, best of both possible worlds the town gets what it needs hopefully; I get to have to same fun in my trucks, and make a little green to keep them going. Everyone is better off and the town functions as a whole system better hopefully in Emergency states.

I think of it like this some like to be volunteer firemen and I just want to be the Volunteer Plow Guy. Do volunteer firemen take anything away from the professional guys? I think not. I cannot volunteer but I can create a business model that is based on maximized community service and modest profits for operation to be taken seriously. Essentially plowing for Beer money as you say. But in my case since I'm not a drinker plowing for Pepsi and Walter Cash!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ConnorExum said:


> I think of it like this some like to be volunteer firemen and I just want to be the Volunteer Plow Guy. Do volunteer firemen take anything away from the professional guys? I think not.


That is the WORST analogy I have ever heard.

You are taking the money out of the guys that work for the township/city that would be getting the overtime.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

ConnorExum said:


> The real goal is to not get arrested for plowing the roads and make just enough to keep my fleet happy. The normal stuff I do is the money maker.
> 
> I know that when we get a big storm I won't be able to not plow a road or two.


So, you've been arrested for plowing roads, or just being on them?
Something tells me the Walters will be a pile of rust before any municipalities need your help.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> So, you've been arrested for plowing roads, or just being on them?
> Something tells me the Walters will be a pile of rust before any municipalities need your help.


Not yet. But what do you think happens when you plow on the public roads?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

ConnorExum said:


> Not yet. But what do you think happens when you plow on the public roads?


If you have a contract and use equipment conducive to the job, you get paid.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> That is the WORST analogy I have ever heard.
> 
> You are taking the money out of the guys that work for the township/city that would be getting the overtime.


You're saying that Milton Friedman is wrong? I hate to break it to you those guys in my town aren't getting overtime anyway. They just stop plowing at some point during the night and start again in the morning shift people around so they don't have pay overtime.

While I agree that I would hate to take their overtime. Some of which I will have to take from. The fact is that if you read my original statement I only want to create a scheme that benefits all and actually helps the town with a minimum impact on the DPW's which is totally possible. So, when we get a big nor' easter maximizing resources is the key. We have two trucks that 4x4 and 2 rear wheel drive trucks but they get bogged down in a big storm and don't go out. So, my service would only happen in say a 30 inch snowfall or greater and the town is safer no one's over time is greatly effected because I would only focus on the low priority streets that might only get plowed later in the storm anyway and the town guys can keep all the major services going.

See I call a win win for all.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> If you have a contract and use equipment conducive to the job, you get paid.


Yes, that is true. But, what I was saying is this I know that once a 30 inch or greater nor' easter hits the area-- I will not be able to stop myself from firing up a beast either the '57 or the '85 and plowing a couple of miles of road way contract or no. So, I better get one because I know myself.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ConnorExum said:


> Not yet. But what do you think happens when you plow on the public roads?


When I used to do it, I was paid rather well to do it. 

Not just beer money...

Plowed quite a few public roads... never got arrested one time.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ConnorExum said:


> You're saying that Milton Friedman is wrong?


Nope... just you


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> Nope... just you





Philbilly2 said:


> When I used to do it, I was paid rather well to do it.
> 
> Not just beer money...
> 
> Plowed quite a few public roads... never got arrested one time.


Why do you repeat that? Clearly, I stated if you have a contract no issue. But, knowing my penchant for plowing I know that I will not be able to not keep myself off the road and plow EVEN IF I DON"T HAVE ONE! Its called being ironic!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

wishfull said:


> adjust your approach.


I was\will start a thread on this in order not to clutter up the other thread.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I plow a public road all the time. Mine. No contract. No pay. Never arrested. Or ticketed.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I plow a public road all the time. Mine. No contract. No pay. Never arrested. Or ticketed.


Well, I guess they are forgiving in your neighborhood.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I plow a public road all the time. Mine. No contract. No pay. Never arrested. Or ticketed.


I plow the street parking on my block, both sides. I get rid of the windrows where cars were parked. Both the police and city dpw see me doing it. No one gives a rat's arse, because I'm not holding up traffic, or getting in their way.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ConnorExum said:


> Well, I guess they are forgiving in your neighborhood.


What exactly would be the charge they would use to arrest you?


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, EWSplow-- I think they might get testy when I plow like 10 miles worth of town streets because I'm just that into it.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What exactly would be the charge they would use to arrest you?


I was actually told by an officer once what the specific law was-- put I cannot find it now. It wasn't serious but I guess do it enough and you might get arrested and your truck impounded.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Probably in my case the biggest problem is noise pollution-- the 4 inch straight pipe basically ( it has a small muffler-- that doesn't do much except make it a 9 instead of 11 on the Marshall...). But still unbelievably loud... Which is why I need an extra 400watts on the speakers so I can plow with my Wagner like Apocalypse Now.... Put One Side One PysOps and make it Loud! 

Don't forget my Viking Helmet!!! I am actually not norse-- I'm polish but the Wings of the Winged Hussars would be just too big for the Cab.... So we have to make some concessions! And we all know the Winged Hussars didn't show up in 1683 until the Check Cleared! I'm nicer I give them 30 days!


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

back to the real world-- I'm really excited about this plan.I think I can achieve all of my goals and not ruffle any feathers in my town in the process.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ConnorExum said:


> back to the real world-- I'm really excited about this plan.I think I can achieve all of my goals and not ruffle any feathers in my town in the process.


There you go, maybe you can achieve it, maybe not...and those that don't think so, let's just agree to disagree and move on maybe?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just lock it now.
Already stated he will plow illegally cause "he cant help himself" (which signifies a mental problem)
Or if he DOES get some type of contract it will be for "Pepsi money" which is a lowball amount. No helpful info here.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> There you go, maybe you can achieve it, maybe not...and those that don't think so, let's just agree to disagree and move on maybe?


This is actually going well.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ConnorExum said:


> This is actually going well.


Hmmm, then you really don't have a clue, Connor, do you? Or we have completely different ideas of "well"


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

dieselss said:


> Just lock it now.
> Already stated he will plow illegally cause "he cant help himself" (which signifies a mental problem)
> Or if he DOES get some type of contract it will be for "Pepsi money" which is a lowball amount. No helpful info here.


Or I was joking around. I know exactly what to charge to make this just profitable enough to keep my Passion Fleet Working. This is a passion project not a conquering the world project. But for the towns of Windham, Jewett , Ashland , and Lexington-- all within 30 miles I want to just chill out and plow at slow speeds. While my crews hit the big stuff that makes money. I'll happily putter around in the town clearing the roads listening to Johnny Cash like it is 1957!

I have totally different plans for breaking into the parking lots and so on so I can fight it out with Fleet Wash and no they don't include include Walter Snowfighters , Unimogs or Tatra's... Normal stuff like a 4 KW T400's with short wheelbases PX8's 8LL's (full locking rears and maybe 23K Meritor Front Drive axles) and 7-8yard sanders with a big Henderson's Ploy Flexblades GVW about 67K and a 4 Dodge 3500's with 3yard sanders and V-Plows with Wings 9' with Cummins 6.7L engines and 6spd manuals. Two slightly used Skid Steers with pushers and one Loader I'm not sure which size but something like a 930. I figure based in Catskill I will be able to hit all the major areas on street with this set up. And then move on to


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Hmmm, then you really don't have a clue, Connor, do you?


Hey, hey, let's be careful with the personal attacks. We wouldn't want @Charles to have to reprimand you


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Hmmm, then you really don't have a clue, Connor, do you? Or we have completely different ideas of "well"


I'm optimistic-- yes, they think I'm crazy.... Yes, they've mocked me. So what. The point is that I've been polite. And I've chosen to ignore most of their supposedly subtle digs. But, the reality is none of it matters. I'm working out my ideas and even if they don't realize it they actually do help by being the negative pole to my more positive pole.


----------



## samcarpen (Nov 2, 2010)

Hmmmm, don't feed the trolls.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

samcarpen said:


> Hmmmm, don't feed the trolls.


2 posts in eight years... that's cool.


----------



## samcarpen (Nov 2, 2010)

Usually it's best to remain silent and thought the fool then to say something and prove it.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

So, Freyja and I were out on the town and we stopped by the DPW— actually we were flagged down. She is the star of the town I guess from sitting at a repair shop waiting for an inspection and stuff. So, the Super Indendant of Highways is a nice guy I’ve known for years... we started to talk and the guy thought it was cool and well everyone knows I have one other but he was hysterical when I told him four. So, the wheels are getting greased now we just have to work out the details and sell it.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

samcarpen said:


> Usually it's best to remain silent and thought the fool then to say something and prove it.


I am of the school of thought that caring what people say on the internet about you is less than meaningless...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ConnorExum said:


> I am of the school of thought that caring what people say on the internet about you is less than meaningless...


then why constantly post and look for approval?

I am closing this thread and making it clear to everyone, if you insist on trolling, trolling a troll, baiting or prodding someone, etc., etc. rather than using the newly implemented "BLOCK" feature, then we will be forced to temporarily, or permanently, deactivate your posting abilities.

maybe this will help everyone a little more. thanks!


----------

